# How to restore Apply Changes Button in Webmin 1.430?



## rhylc (Mar 9, 2010)

Sirs,

Does anyone here knows how to restore the "Apply Changes" button in my Webmin 1.430? Start Squid button just appeared instead of the "Apply Changes" button. I've rebooted the proxy server and got no error so I have no idea of how I can resolved this. I appreciate your quick response. 

Thank you...


----------



## rhylc (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm new in this forum, kindly PM me for the possible solution.


----------



## rhylc (Mar 9, 2010)

rhylc said:
			
		

> Sirs,
> 
> Does anyone here knows how to restore the "Apply Changes" button in my Webmin 1.430? Start Squid button just appeared instead of the "Apply Changes" button. I've rebooted the proxy server and got no error so I have no idea of how I can resolved this. I appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Thank you...



Webmin Version:






[/IMG]

Start Squid





[/IMG]

Apply Changes





[/IMG]

Thank you...


----------



## rhylc (Mar 9, 2010)

rhylc said:
			
		

> Sirs,
> 
> Does anyone here knows how to restore the "Apply Changes" button in my Webmin 1.430? Start Squid button just appeared instead of the "Apply Changes" button. I've rebooted the proxy server and got no error so I have no idea of how I can resolved this. I appreciate your quick response.
> 
> Thank you...








[/IMG]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2010)

rhylc said:
			
		

> I'm new in this forum, kindly PM me for the possible solution.



That's not how forums work. Public questions, public answers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know or use Webmin, but from the looks of it you made some change in the Squid options, and the program wants you to press 'Apply Configuration' before returning to its regular operations.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 9, 2010)

> Does anyone here knows how to restore the "Apply Changes" button in my Webmin 1.430? Start Squid button just appeared instead of the "Apply Changes" button.



Though it sounds a bit weird, from what I understand, he wanted the 'Apply Changes' button back, instead of 'Start Squid'.


----------



## GhettoBSD (Mar 16, 2010)

maybe they changed something in the module confi? check that out and see if the path is correct.


----------

